# Surfside Beachfront



## Maverick1095 (Nov 22, 2012)

Blue Water RV Resort just opened between Galveston and Freeport They opened last week and caught limits of reds and this big trout off the dock. Yesterday Sean Collins reported drum in the beachfront. www.bluewaterrvpark.


----------



## Maverick1095 (Nov 22, 2012)

Blue Water big trout forgot the photo in last post


----------



## gsykora59 (Dec 15, 2018)

Awesome. We're booked there for July 4th week and I can't wait. Hope the surf bite is going strong then.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

too bad the guy got banned already. it looks like a cool joint.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

How the hell you get banned so quickly? lol


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

All of his posts were about advertising this place---for free......while sponsors pay to advertise.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

FREON said:


> All of his posts were about advertising this place---for free......while sponsors pay to advertise.


Ahhh. Freeloading.. Got it. :cheers:


----------

